# ISPConfig 3 mit Roundcube und Plugins - Spam-Filter wird überschrieben



## TRANCEMANIAC (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Server mit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS auf dem ich das ISPConfig 3 installiert habe. - Generell funktioniert alles wie es soll.

Als Webmailer habe ich auf Roundcube umgestellt, da ich diesen persönlich angnehmer und schöner finde.

Ich habe wie in der Anleitung für Roundcube beschrieben die Plugins aktiviert und einen Remote-User unter ISPConfig eingerichtet.
Soweit so gut. Ich kann nun unter den Einstellungen des Kontos den "Schieberegler" nutzen, um so die Agressivität des Spamfilters zu verändern.
Leider wird aber nach dem verändern des Schiebereglers überhaupt gar nichts an ISPConfig zurückgegeben, sodass dann unter der E-Mail-Adresse des Benutzers der Spamfilter nicht mehr aktiviert ist.

Somit prasselt dann wieder massiv Spam auf dem E-Mail-Konto des Benutzers ein.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht hat, oder gar das Problem irgendwie beheben konnte.

Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank,
Trancey


----------

